# Pine martin & Ermine{weasels}



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well today we finally got out to pull our Martim traps-Season ends tomorrow-My Brother and I set 6 sets each last Friday. Than The big storm hit us






*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go SB! Sounds like a blast to me. Don't know many guys my age who are into the trapping - sure wish I did. I'd love to try my leg hold traps out before we move. If we end up in Colorado, I won't even be able to use them.









Keep after em though! Thanks for the pics and the story....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Skip, That sounds like a good days adventure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy thats a short season!! The one weasel your brother is holding has nice size to it, the one area I trapped around while up north hadn't been trapped for many years and if a person worked it you could pull in 25 marten a day which would have been nice as my average that year was $ 89.00.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ive got the itch now, time to put traps out


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Skip...I keep seeing fancy hats on your head in those pictures...do you make them ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thats my wabbit hat---just sewed to a ball cap-----------I'll wear my otter next time==made by USA FOX*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am waitin and watchin.....Kinda hope you have a raccoon skin too.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

cool, looks like alot of hard work but fun, use to trap along time ago,


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SB10- forgot to ask you, where you were trapping is it private, state or can you set up anywhere as long as no one else is there?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rick-----We have lots of state lands plus most private land owners let you trap-and forest lands are open to every body--Kind of lucky we just go out and trap- hunt -fish -we also have CFP Lands ,They are private lands Big Tracks but the owners get a brake on the taxes-which in turn they let hunters and fishermen on their lands-but you can't use any powered vehicle on their lands_______SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here in my province the trap lines were basically set out years ago and most go by water sheds so if you have a main creek that ends in the valley bottom you have all the trapping rights from the end and to the headwaters of that said creek and all waters that flow into that creek from height of land of their source, hopefully that wasn't too confusing HA!! Some can be valleys so everything from height of land that flows into that valley, as you can see some of them can be quite vast, can pass them down through family or sell it outright, the do-gooders at one time made the Gov. not reissue area's if a trapper or his family wanted to give it up, don't think they still do that though!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds a lot of fun SB. What type of trap are you using? I use to love tapping when I was a gamekeeper, especially squirrels and rats.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Their body grip traps---they catch the critters around the body instead of the feet--both square and round--you make your set so the critter has to go threw the jaws instead of stepping between them--but if I'm trapping heavy I still Use alot of foot hold traps --I like a 1 1/2 long spring trap in my martin and ermine boxes---the Body grippers kill the critter fast and you can get them in sizes from 4"x4" to 10"x10" opening some new ones even larger. I have a round one thats 12"x12" that sure works Great on bobcat and Beaver------------SB*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

here's a typical Bobcat set using beaver carass with a 330 body gripper---10"x10''
View attachment 2647


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info SB. They are what we call a magnum trap over here. Leg holds are banned here, we also have a fenn trap which I find a photo for you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This is a standard way to trap squirrels, rats, stoats and weasels. It doesn't have to be in a box, most of the time would be made of sticks, stones, logs whatever is near by. The trap is a fenn mk 4, there is a mk 6 for mink and rabbit.


----------



## buckfynn (May 7, 2011)

Trapping marten and mink brings back a blast from my past. I love the photo where you are pushing snow with your bumper. Brings back a lot of good memories.

I can't believe you are allowed only one marten. Must not be a whole lot of them in your area. A lot of places they are thick in Idaho. No limit if I recall. And the season is open Nov. through Jan.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BF--- Our Martin and Fisher season is short-most other critters start in Oct and runs til March---Limit 1 martin and 3 fisher---should be the other way around---May be more limited this coming fall-----Matt -------- Your tunnel Trap would work fine for martin and weasel*---------SB


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not a trapper myself, but isnt that a conibear?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *BF--- Our Martin and Fisher season is short-most other critters start in Oct and runs til March---Limit 1 martin and 3 fisher---should be the other way around---May be more limited this coming fall-----Matt -------- Your tunnel Trap would work fine for martin and weasel*---------SB


It does Skip, also good for rat, squirrel and mink.


----------

